# Home Bar



## KUIPORNG

this is great... I like one too... don't know when though.... how much you spent on material... did you use any plan to build it or everything is up in your head... or you draw it down on papers before doing it.... I am an entry level furniture maker as you can see my other thread for the first book case I built.... one day I would like to be able to build things like that... do you use router for this and do you need a router table?... see I have a lot of questions...


----------



## goose134

Nice work. Who's got the first round?:thumbsup:


----------



## hubbard53

KUIPORNG said:


> this is great... I like one too... don't know when though.... how much you spent on material... did you use any plan to build it or everything is up in your head... or you draw it down on papers before doing it.... I am an entry level furniture maker as you can see my other thread for the first book case I built.... one day I would like to be able to build things like that... do you use router for this and do you need a router table?... see I have a lot of questions...


this is the first significant piece of furniture I've built. I bought plans from one of those online bar plan sites and frankly, they were crap. They were useful to tell me the proper height ... thats about it. I had to modify it to fit the space, where i wanted the 'L', where I wanted the sink, etc so its all in my head. 

Didnt use a router at all ... i am the noobiest of noobs when it comes to routing. All the ddecorative edges, trim, etc were purchased from Home Depot. I think overall, I had less than $1000 in this which includes the wine chiller


----------



## KUIPORNG

I understand your saying about "plan", got similar experience with a "closet plan" before, but they do have some ingradient like you said, dimensions etc... then like you said, you have to use your own custom mind to completely do everything base on your own idea/thought which will end up better than their suggestions in all angles....

unfortunately, they still have a little important values which tell you the initial dimensions/examples which increase your confident of doing it on your own once you study them.... it is way better than starting from nothing... but then I think a library book will do the same...


----------



## ACobra289

Very impressive! Nice work.

Does it stay with the house if you move? Doesn't look like it will fit through any doors. lol


----------



## hubbard53

KUIPORNG said:


> I understand your saying about "plan", got similar experience with a "closet plan" before, but they do have some ingradient like you said, dimensions etc... then like you said, you have to use your own custom mind to completely do everything base on your own idea/thought which will end up better than their suggestions in all angles....
> 
> unfortunately, they still have a little important values which tell you the initial dimensions/examples which increase your confident of doing it on your own once you study them.... it is way better than starting from nothing... but then I think a library book will do the same...


Examples are always good to work from. . . coming up with your own can be difficult. For example, my "bar" in college was little more than some egg crates and an old closet door


----------



## hubbard53

ACobra289 said:


> Very impressive! Nice work.
> 
> Does it stay with the house if you move? Doesn't look like it will fit through any doors. lol


nah, that isnt going anywhere. . . its a selling point


----------



## clasact

where did you get the rail from I need one


----------



## hubbard53

clasact said:


> where did you get the rail from I need one


 
kegworks.com


----------



## tkristi

wow I love this..gives my hubby some Ideas lol


----------



## hubbard53

tkristi said:


> wow I love this..gives my hubby some Ideas lol


cool thanks. Let me know if you have any questions. . .


:drink:


----------



## leroyme

WOW! I am very impressed! It's good to hear that a noob can tackle a task like this one, and pull it off as well as you did! How long did it take you? Did you tile the floor as well, or was it already like that? What did you do for the drain? I've been thinking about doing this for a very long time, just haven't gotten the nerve (or funds) to do it! lol

Once again, nicely done!


----------



## hubbard53

leroyme said:


> WOW! I am very impressed! It's good to hear that a noob can tackle a task like this one, and pull it off as well as you did! How long did it take you? Did you tile the floor as well, or was it already like that? What did you do for the drain? I've been thinking about doing this for a very long time, just haven't gotten the nerve (or funds) to do it! lol
> 
> Once again, nicely done!


it took me a couple months to complete the bar... mostly working after i got home from work. I also tiled the floor beneath the bar. The drain goes through the wall on the right - there is a drain stack for the kitchen sink above that i tied it into.


----------



## Andy in ATL

goose134 said:


> Nice work. Who's got the first round?:thumbsup:


I got the first two rounds...For as many people who can fit around the bar. Nice job. That thing could return a thousand percent on resale. SWEET.:yes: :whistling2: 

Andy


----------



## hubbard53

Andy in ATL said:


> I got the first two rounds...For as many people who can fit around the bar. Nice job. That thing could return a thousand percent on resale. SWEET.:yes: :whistling2:
> 
> Andy


awwww, that's nice of you to say. . . I've already convinced myself that if I am ever out of work, my "get by" job will be building bars. This project was a lot of fun and much simpler than I thought it would be. Wonder what the market is for custom built bars?


----------



## comp

Very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## comp

anybody else have one ???


----------



## SnowUtopia

VERY NICE BAR!!! You have inspired me to put one in my basement now.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

comp said:


> anybody else have one ???


Not mine, we did this and put it in a client's home, as part of a basement finishing project:

Bar: 








Ice Basins, wine rack, speed rack, etc:








Matching Bar Sink:


----------



## leroyme

Looks good! How long did that take you?


----------



## spotted nikes

Very nice!!!!


----------



## Knucklez

very nice job buddy

i like the under counter lights. now you need a margarittaville machine and you're set


----------



## marc412

if you have a chance can you take more pics of your bar as it is what i'm trying to build but am unsure of a few things


----------



## chesca

hey, I'm doing research to make a dry bar for my apt. yours looks great! it's the nicest one I've found so far. I was wondering a couple things about it, how tall is the bar part in the front vs the back? and how wide did you make yours? I was thinking around 40 inches tall for mine and 15 wide, a little wider for the counter behind the bar for mine. how did you do the framing for the corner? 

looks great for a first time job! :thumbsup:


----------



## chesca

Oh! and to the Atlantic Construction guy: how did you do the lip on the bar? it looks really good! 

can you use a different kind of rail for the foot rail other than the one on the kegworks site? they look really nice, but I wouldn't want to spend $100 + on just the foot rail!


----------



## Jeeper1970

That looks good, especially for you first one! The custom bar/cabinetry business is tough, there is a market, but it's not easy.

Foot rail and bar nosing (bar rail) can be purchased from any cabinet supplier. If you do some searches on the internet, you'll find a few sites, but neither is cheap. Both will cost you upwards of $15 a foot, give or take.


----------



## clasact

the original post on this is about a year old check the date


----------



## chesca

yeah, I noticed the post was pretty old after I posted it. I hoped they could still answer some questions though. :whistling2:


----------



## Jeeper1970

Chesca - foot rail isn't cheap, whether you go with brass or stainless steel, you can expect to pay roughly $15 a foot, plus mounting brackets and end caps. If you Google it, you'll find several sites that sell it.

The lip you are referring to is called bar rail, or bar nose. Again, if you Google it, you find several sites where you can buy it premade. It's commonly available in oak, maple and cherry, and sometimes you can find it in sapele (mahogany). Again, expect to pay roughly $15 a foot for that unfinished, depending on species, obviously, oak and maple will be less than cherry, sapele will be your most expensive.


----------



## bradnailer

+1 on Kegworks. I just built a bar for my son-in-law and got the railing from Kegworks. Speedy delivery and the best price I could find.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

I coming close to completing my bar also:










LINK


----------



## bradnailer

Here's one I made for my son-in-law. He is a Texas sports fan, thus the team logos on the front. The top is baseball cards from the Stars, Cowboys, Rangers and Mavericks under about 20 coats of poly.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Very nice! :thumbsup:

Hopefully none of those cards will be worth anything some day - heh heh.:laughing:

That's a lot of polyurethane. Did you do some kind of polishing on it? I was kicking around wet sanding mine and hitting it with a buffer (with automotive buffing compund)...

Do the inlaid panels light up? Any shots with low ambient lighting?


----------



## bradnailer

My son in law gave me all the cards and since he's a collector, he gave me ones that weren't of great value. I did put rope lighting on the underside of the top and the light washes down on the inlays. Unfortunately, I didn't get any photos with the lights on. After I got the build I wanted on the top, I wet sanded it with 220 grit sand paper and paint thinner then rubbed on several coats of thinned poly. 

The cool thing was that the wood I used was some old mahogany paneling and trim a friend of mine gave me. He'd pulled it down from the walls of his house and was going to throw it away.


----------



## tough198

It looks good, but I can't help but wonder why the foot rail is on top


----------



## Scuba_Dave

tough198 said:


> It looks good, but I can't help but wonder why the foot rail is on top


Where do you see a foot rail on top? :huh:

Ah....1st page ---hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lasagna

That is really beautiful! You definitely deserve a pat on the back


----------



## ryanb_82

*Dimensions*



hubbard53 said:


> Examples are always good to work from. . . coming up with your own can be difficult. For example, my "bar" in college was little more than some egg crates and an old closet door


What were the height dimensions that you used? This is exactly the size and style of bar that i'm planning for my basement. Great Work!!


----------



## EVPWorldwide

Great job! Makes me want to go to the bar! :thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc

Nice job on your bars you guys. They all look nice.


----------



## 17Irish17

Looks great. I really like the color of it and the lay out. I hope to build one myself soon. Enjoy it, Cheers!


----------



## hubbard53

heh...surprised this thread still has some life in it and hopefully inspired others to undertake a similar project.

I'm selling my home and the bar goes with it - so I'll be starting another one shortly - I'll be sure to share


----------



## hubbard53

Scuba_Dave said:


> Where do you see a foot rail on top? :huh:
> 
> Ah....1st page ---hmmmmmmmmm


 
sorry, have to answer this one - in many european bars, there is a brass rail used for leaning b/c there often arent seats


----------



## kingja68156

Hubbard, 

Could you please PM me the exact dimensions. Your design is exactly what I've been looking for. I'm gonna do a kegerator insted of the wine cooler. 


Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## Snav

Ooh! I love it! Your choice of wood finish and stain is VERY nice - I like how it's a whole matching-area - well coordinated. . .you've made excellent use of a rather small space, there - and it's plumbed with a sink and under-lighting. This is usually missing in small home-bars that people take the time to craft. nice touch!


----------



## mackenzie

great bar!! Im about to build my first one and im using yours for the design. its gonna be my first time ever trying any form of woodworking.


----------

